# Hand grinder for Aeropress and Gaggia Classic



## PaddySherz (May 4, 2018)

Hi, currently have Aeropress but looking for a Gaggia Classic.

Can anyone recommend me a hand grinder for each / both?

TIA...


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Feldgrind/Aergrind/Kinu/Lido/Helor/Rosco/Pharos


----------



## Vladyslav (May 11, 2018)

I recommended Poland company

they make hight quality manual grinders


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

People won't get Russian here. This grinder looks promising though.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Have just come on here to sell and promote other people products!!


----------



## Vladyslav (May 11, 2018)

L&R said:


> People won't get Russian here. This grinder looks promising though.


Dosent matter who they are. We talk about coffee . Its good grinder I mean

They from Poland


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

That Polish thing looks really interesting. Is it available? Have some independent folk got their hands on it? What does it cost?


----------

